# Cloud Shards acquires Versatile IT



## trewq (Aug 7, 2013)

An email was just sent out to all clients of Versatile IT informing them of the acquisition. A copy is as follows.

 





> This email is to notify you that Cloud Shards has acquired Versatile IT. Cloud Shards will continue to provide services to all Versatile IT customers, this includes all time left on your current payment plan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NodeBytes (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, that's certainly disappointing.  I liked the Phoenix location and already have a couple LA VPS. :/


----------



## NodeBytes (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh, one more thing, will the IP addresses be changing with this turn over?


----------



## trewq (Aug 7, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> Oh, one more thing, will the IP addresses be changing with this turn over?


Hello,

The location move is unfortunate but necessary. The IPs will be changed once you are moved over to Cloud Shards' existing node infrastructure.

Brendan


----------



## drmike (Aug 7, 2013)

Well congrats to Cloudshards.

What's the story on this?  More industry weakness?  Someone just offer the right amount to say yes?


----------



## jarland (Aug 7, 2013)

Sounds like a solid operation acquired a solid operation. Good times. Best wishes to both! Keep being awesome, Cloud Shards.


----------



## trewq (Aug 7, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Well congrats to Cloudshards.
> 
> What's the story on this?  More industry weakness?  Someone just offer the right amount to say yes?


I am just going to be honest, I could no longer look after the client base. I was committed to too many things which caused a large about of stress. Versatile IT's clients were always my top priority when discussing the terms of this acquisition.

Cloud Shards are a very stable and well presented organisation and I have no doubt everyone will benefit from this acquisition.


----------



## drmike (Aug 7, 2013)

trewq said:


> I could no longer look after the client base.


Total congrats on being the semi rare creature with integrity and honesty.

I hope you re-enter the industry in the future when time allows.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 8, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> Well, that's certainly disappointing.  I liked the Phoenix location and already have a couple LA VPS. :/


Sorry about that. Won't be looking at Phoenix any time soon sadly. The next West Coast location we'd probably look at is Nevada because we already have existing contracts with Viawest and they have a Tier 4 data center there.



buffalooed said:


> Well congrats to Cloudshards.
> 
> What's the story on this?  More industry weakness?  Someone just offer the right amount to say yes?


The story is we're building more shards in the cloud 



jarland said:


> Sounds like a solid operation acquired a solid operation. Good times. Best wishes to both! Keep being awesome, Cloud Shards.


Thanks!


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 8, 2013)

The worst thing about most acquisitions is having to be moved 

All the best!


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 8, 2013)

Reece said:


> The worst thing about most acquisitions is having to be moved
> 
> All the best!


Sadly this is the case since they rent hardware. If they owned hardware, had their ASN etc in Dallas / Los Angeles, we'd just ask them to ship the stuff over and be done with. We can announce the IPs and it'd be smooth. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------

